

Curiosity Takes Its First Drive, Leaving Morse Code on Mars - 666_howitzer
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/08/curiosity-takes-its-first-drive-leaving-morse-code-on-mars/261453/

======
barryhunter
How is news published on 22Aug news today? Its not 'new'

~~~
benologist
Probably the same way The Atlantic made news on reddit - armies of shill
accounts. It's hard to tell but I _think_ they're watching for legitimate
submissions by legitimate users and then throwing their votes at them but it's
hard to say ... this submitter has never commented and submitted 5 links so
it's quite possibly a pre-meditated fake account, other submitters look like
genuine users.

------
kd0amg
I think I might have gone for something more like

    
    
      -.-. --.-   -- .- .-. ...   -.-. --.-   -- .- .-. ...   -.-. --.-   -- .- .-. ...
      -.. .   .--- .--. .-..   -.. .   .--- .--. .-..   .--. ... .   -.-

~~~
asparagui

      .-  .-..  .-..  -.--  ---  ..-  .-.  -...  .-  ...  .  .-  .-.  .  -...  .  .-..  ---  -.  --.  -  ---  ..-  ...

